# Shifa's Interview List 2012 Is Out!!!



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

The credit actually goes to 'ridaa' because she was the first one to have actually spotted it on this website. But anyway, here's the link:
Shifa College of Medicine - Publications Download - List for Local Applicants for Interviews .pdf

Hold your breath and good luck!

Exactly the top 300 have been selected.


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

hahah, i just read this 

What is your aggregate btw, I realized you never told


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

61.04. I'm actually quite sad and depressed these days because they cut 21% in my equivalence (I did it from Canada). So my IBCC equivalence is only 73% even though I topped class in Physics and Chemistry and had a 94 average. But MashaAllah se I did well on the entry test, I got 59. So no chance in government colleges, only chance is Shifa. But let's hope for the best. What about you?


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

aah same, 15% deduction in olevels and then 15% deduction in alevels, but for shifa we are competing with people mostly from Alevel background so we shouldnt complain much  My aggregate comes out to 62%


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

That's pretty high. The lady who took my documents actually said I had very bright chances and yours is higher than mine. What happens is that a lot of people who get admission in Shifa also end up getting admission in public colleges. So they prefer public ones because of the cost issue. So the cut-off actually lowers. So basically, the top 150 have a nice chance. Anyway, good luck!


----------



## cute (Aug 27, 2012)

i got the call.
but being in the top300 does not mean you are going to get in for sure, and i dont even know like everyonelse where i lie on the merit list. anyways. let's c.
by the way heartbreak you said lady said to you ,your aggregate has good chances, ijust wonder how much could be the chances for 59.
just a bit speculating on my own, the way shifa kept the entrance result completely under cover, could it be a possbillity that not many people scored well in the entrance exam, have been wondering for many days.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

You guys are calculating your aggregate out of 90 or 100 ? :s 
im doing it outta 100 !


----------



## Hera Javed (Aug 28, 2012)

Guys can u please post all your aggregate out of 90........
so we can know the range and where we stand
also how much we need in the interview to make it!

thnx


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

ridaa said:


> aah same, 15% deduction in olevels and then 15% deduction in alevels, but for shifa we are competing with people mostly from Alevel background so we shouldnt complain much  My aggregate comes out to 62%



Well...are you sure you had 15% deduction? cuz i am from ALevel background too, but Alhumdulilah, I had no deduction. My equivalence is above 85%...

but I scored low in the entry test for unknown reasons. 

My aggregate is around 64.


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

mbbs said:


> Well...are you sure you had 15% deduction? cuz i am from ALevel background too, but Alhumdulilah, I had no deduction. My equivalence is above 85%...
> 
> but I scored low in the entry test for unknown reasons.
> 
> My aggregate is around 64.


you must have had A*s and yeah they do deduct, in which world do you live?


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

ridaa said:


> you must have had A*s and yeah they do deduct, in which world do you live?



As it is already mentioned in one of their docs, A* is considered 90% , A is 85%, B is 75% and so on.......

I was told that they deduct marks. but they didn't.


another thing is, for people hhaving good O'level grades, still get a better fsc equivalent. That's bcoz to get a total of 1100 marks, they take 800 marks of O'levels + 300 marks of A'levels. This is a bit disadvantage to those who got better grades in A'levwls than O'levels...


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

cute said:


> i got the call.
> but being in the top300 does not mean you are going to get in for sure, and i dont even know like everyonelse where i lie on the merit list. anyways. let's c.
> by the way heartbreak you said lady said to you ,your aggregate has good chances, ijust wonder how much could be the chances for 59.
> just a bit speculating on my own, the way shifa kept the entrance result completely under cover, could it be a possbillity that not many people scored well in the entrance exam, have been wondering for many days.


We'll both need to do good on the interview. Last year the cut-off was 69, so that way you'd need 10/10 on the interview. But last year, the results were surely a lot higher, so this year I think the cut-off should decrease. And many people who get admission go to public colleges because of the price. So a guy in this forum said last year a person with 56 aggregate got in. So in the end I guess both of us have very good chances. But let's hope that people drop out for other colleges!


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

chinablue said:


> You guys are calculating your aggregate out of 90 or 100 ? :s
> im doing it outta 100 !


...Everyone is calculating out of 90.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> ...Everyone is calculating out of 90.


Oh then mine comes out to be 68.95 outta 90 .


----------



## cute (Aug 27, 2012)

ya heartbreak, let's hope for the best. i thought interview wont matter much as it was written on their site it has very little weightage, i mean you can see what they have written over there. but now ifeel one has to do well in the interview. goodluck


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

chinablue said:


> Oh then mine comes out to be 68.95 outta 90 .


Really?
MashAllah, that's gud.

Are you sure you're calculating this way:

(entry test marks/1100) x 40 + (fsc marks/1100) x 40 + (matric marks/total*) x 10


*total is the total(max) marks of ur matric..


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

cute said:


> ya heartbreak, let's hope for the best. i thought interview wont matter much as it was written on their site it has very little weightage, i mean you can see what they have written over there. but now ifeel one has to do well in the interview. goodluck


It's only 10%, but both of us are on the borderline where every 1% counts. It doesn't matter much to the people who got more than 65, but for us it matters very much. But yeah, good luck!


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

chinablue said:


> Oh then mine comes out to be 68.95 outta 90 .


Not really, yours is still 62.04% 

(entry test percentage x 0.4) + (fsc percentage x 0.4) + ( matric percentage x 0.1) + (interview percentage) = 100% total


Since interviews havent started so dont add your interview percentage, and your aggregate becomes out of 90 !
THERE IS NO OTHER METHOD!!


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

ridaa said:


> Not really, yours is still 62.04%
> 
> (entry test percentage x 0.4) + (fsc percentage x 0.4) + ( matric percentage x 0.1) + (interview percentage) = 100% total
> 
> ...


62.06 outta 100,that ofcourse would have the interview marks added later but if we exclude the interview thing and calulate outta 90,it comes out to be 68.95.Some one told me ,everyones calculating outta 90 ? :S
And lol your formula is for calculating outta 100,not 90.


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

no we all are calculating it out if 100, but since we still have to add the 10% of interview so we say its out of 90, you know


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

ridaa said:


> aah same, 15% deduction in olevels and then 15% deduction in alevels, but for shifa we are competing with people mostly from Alevel background so we shouldnt complain much  My aggregate comes out to 62%


They dont deduct 15 percent.I got 973 marks in my Alevel equivalence,thats like 88 percent S:


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

ridaa said:


> no we all are calculating it out if 100, but since we still have to add the 10% of interview so we say its out of 90, you know


 Then say its outta 100 otherwise you mess up with the weightages ! IF its 0.4 multiplied with say,the ET,then it IS outta 100,since the weightge has to be 40 percent ! wouldnt be 0.4 if its outta 90 ,you see.


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

I said its out of 100, not my fault what others are saying


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

chinablue said:


> They dont deduct 15 percent.I got 973 marks in my Alevel equivalence,thats like 88 percent S:


eh? ARE YOU SURE?? A person with 3 A*s gets 950 marks, MAXIMUM


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Okay, here's how the 'out of 90' method works:

1)- You have your O-Level equivalence, multiply it by 0.1 so the mark is out of 10.
2)- Your A-Level equivalent is to be multiplied by 0.4 so your mark is out of 40.
3)- Your entry test score is also to be multiplied by 0.4 so the mark is out of 40.
4)- Now you have 3 numbers, add them up. That is your score out of 90.

We do it like this because then 10 marks are left for the interview. So whatever your mark is in the interview out of 10, we can simply add the mark to the total mark and you get your mark out of 100. It's pretty standard, I'm quite sure it's what the majority has been using. But I don't know, maybe it's just me!


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

ridaa said:


> eh? ARE YOU SURE?? A person with 3 A*s gets 950 marks, MAXIMUM


I didn't have all A*s but I got a little above 960...

and a person with all A*s in O and A levels can get 990. That's the maximum, and you can't get above that...


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Okay, here's how the 'out of 90' method works:
> 
> 1)- You have your O-Level equivalence, multiply it by 0.1 so the mark is out of 10.
> 2)- Your A-Level equivalent is to be multiplied by 0.4 so your mark is out of 40.
> ...



@chinablue: ^heartbreak has given it in a very simple way. Calculate it this way, and then tell what you get.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

mbbs said:


> I didn't have all A*s but I got a little above 960...
> 
> and a person with all A*s in O and A levels can get 990. That's the maximum, and you can't get above that...


exactly ! 990 is the max you could get.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

mbbs said:


> @chinablue: ^heartbreak has given it in a very simple way. Calculate it this way, and then tell what you get.


I think I already did -_- The only difference is,Im saying,the fact that the interview marks havnt yet been added doesnt change the fact that its still outta 100  Gosh come on guys! Didnt you take math?


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

mbbs said:


> I didn't have all A*s but I got a little above 960...
> 
> and a person with all A*s in O and A levels can get 990. That's the maximum, and you can't get above that...


lol oh yeah, if you consider A*s in olevels aswell


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

Who is going to cmh from here?


----------

